# Mince meat re heated??



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

hi guys and girls just a quick one im at uni and my work load has gone up this year instead of cooking all my meals over the day can i cook them the night before fridge them and then re-heat them? i am talking about re heating mince meat turkey and pork... my shoulder steak ill cook in the evening

thanks danny


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I do that mate and so far so good! Just make sure you reheat it properly to the point it's too hot to eat then give it a few mins to cool. Should be fine.


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

pork no. mince and turkey is fine mate aslong as heated through properly


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> can i cook them the night before fridge them and then re-heat them?
> 
> thanks danny


Like Brummy said, pork no. Others yes.

Just be sure the food has naturally cooled before you put it into the fridge or you could upset a few of you uni house mates and make everyone a touch ill...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I always reheat beef mince but wouldnt like to try it with pork as said above.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

just make sure its hot all the way through and youre good to go (with most meats) Havent tried pork so i wouldnt know


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

As long as its really hot, you will be fine. I cook food and eat it up to two days later. Keep it refrigerated and air tight in a container. Only reheat things ONCE after its cooked the first time.

Don't re heat pork, as i am sure you are aware now


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks guys ill just eat it cold as it doesnt bother me to be honest just wanted some opinons as i dont ever reheat but i know people do thanks for your inputs all!V


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> thanks guys ill just eat it cold as it doesnt bother me to be honest just wanted some opinons as i dont ever reheat but i know people do thanks for your inputs all!V


Think of it this way, when you buy a ready meal from the shop, that has been cooked first and then you reheat it in the microwave. Often these meals can be sat on the shelves in the shop for a few days first. If you were worried about food poisoning, that should put you at ease.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I reheat everything.. Pork,chicken,beef,lamb,rice etc.. Even re-heat two times if I don't have time to finish all at once. I don't even think about it.

Never had any problems but I might just be lucky


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I reheat everything.. Pork,chicken,beef,lamb,rice etc.. Even re-heat two times if I don't have time to finish all at once. I don't even think about it.
> 
> Never had any problems but I might just be lucky


Same.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I cook at night leave to cool down then fridge it in an airtight container then reheat in the morning put it in my keep food hot flask type thing and its still hot at lunch time.!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You'll need to cook it so there is excess sauce too otherwise it'll be a bit dry after 24 hours.

I usually cook 1kg of mince with diced frozen veg and a chopped onion then make a stock for it with a couple of oxo cubes and a pint of water. Usually chuck in a bit of tomato puree as well along with whatever seasoning i have lying around and it tastes quite good.

Dish it into 4 portions and job's a good'un.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Why not pork?

It should be the same as any other meat.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I do it all the time...but from what I understand you should only reheat it once.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pork is fine too, why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> Pork is fine too, why wouldn't it be?


Yeah that's what I thought! :confused1: I reheated some roast pork just this Saturday (in the gravy or course...didn't want it to be dry as hell! :laugh


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I cooked 1.5 kg of minced pork a few weeks back and reheated it over three days... it was fine.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

ah brill cheers guys youve stopped me from panicking over that then


----------

